# جهاز البانوراما السني ؟



## المهندسة تمارا (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن معلومات عن جهاز البانوراما السني ؟؟
أكيد في كتير منكم عندون معلومات لاتبخلوا علينا فيها 
أنا كتير مستعجلة ع الموضوع
وبحاجة للمعلومات ساعدوني ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
:55: :80: :4:


----------



## Mansourxa (14 أبريل 2008)

الاخت العزيزه
جهاز البانوراما هو باختصار جهاز تصوير اشعاعي يستخدم لتصوير منطقة الراس والفك و الاسنان.
يقسم الجهاز حسب الطريقه التي تتكون بها الصوره بعد التصوير الى نوعين:
1- جهاز conventional وهو يستخدم فيلم حساس للضوء و يحتاج الى تحميض.
2- digital و هذا النوع المنتشر حاليا و هو يستخدم سنسور و الصوره تخرج بعدها الى جهاز كمبيوتر بواسطة برنامج خاص . و الميزه بهذه الاجهزه الرقميه هي حاجتها الى طاقه اقل من الاشعه و الى توفير الحاجه الى التحميض و مواده، كما انها توفر الكثير من الوقت.
ومن اهم ميزات النوع اللرقمي ... هي امكانية الطباعه بواسطة طابعات خاصه و يمكن ان يتم نقل الصوره الى اي مكان او طباعتها الى اي مكان بواسطة نظام dicom 
مبدأ عمل هذه الاجهزه يعتمد على تزامن دوران التيوب حول راس المريض مع الفيلم او السنسور. كما تتميز بسهولة الاستخدام و عدم الاقتصار في استخدامها على اطباء الاسنان ، بل هي تستخدم لتصوير الاوعيه الدمويه في منطقة الرقبه لمعرفة اذا ماكان هناك تكلسات فيها او لا. كما اكتشف حديثا ان هذه الاجهزه مع برامج حسابيه خاصه يمكنها التنب} بامكانية اصابة المريض بهشاشة العظام عن طريق تصوير عظم الفك وحساب كثافها.

من الناحيه الهندسيه و عن تركيب الجهاز ارفق هذا الملف ، ارجو ان لا اكون قد قصرت بالايضاح ، وانا جاهز لاي استفسار محدد و بعون الله اقدم المساعده.


----------



## مداد الأفكار (14 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررر كتيرع الملف


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم...


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (17 يونيو 2008)

*تكرم عينك يا تمارا*

جهاز البانوراما


----------



## موسى الاحمد (18 يونيو 2008)

*البانوراما*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أرجو أن تعم الفائدة الجميع 
في المرفقات تجدون معلومات وافية ان شاء الله عن جهاز البانوراما السني


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (22 يونيو 2008)

ما شالله عليكم وعلى جهودكم الجباره
شكرا جزيلا عالمعلومات هذه
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا" كتير على كل المعلومات وبارك الله فيكم جميعا" 
أنا آسفة كتير على الشكر المتأخر لحضراتكم لأنو كان عندي امتحانات لهيك كنت مضطرة ما افتح الانترنت مشان ادرس


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله الف خير على روح التعاون وابداء المساعدة .

النبل والشهامة والكرم من شيمة العرب .

تقبلوا عاطر التحايا .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohammad1024 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## amiesab (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اولا وقبل كل شيء مشكورين جدا واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق
لي طلب وأتمنى ايجاد ما اريده ان شاء الله وهو service manual for dermatome zimmer
وخاصة قيم الدوائر الالكترونية ل power supply GLM65-15
وشكرا مسبقا 
amiesab


----------



## م التحبو (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،


اسعد الله اوقاتكم


اشكركم علي هذا الموضوع الشيق الجميل الجيد
وهذا عهدي بكم دائما

وشكراً لحسن تعاونكم ،،،​


----------



## التقني المتألق (17 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية شباب


----------



## T.bader.m.g (19 أبريل 2010)

بصراحه اشكر كل من ساهم في عمل المنتدى هذا واشكر الاخ منصور وشكرا


----------



## baseemsh (23 يونيو 2010)

الشكر للجميع على المعلومات


----------



## ahmadba (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## e.berakdar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على التعاون والرد الجميل 
*جزاكم الله الف خير*​


----------



## mazenfxdd (20 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

موفقة حبيبتي


----------



## forever together (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على كل ما قدمتوه لنا 
أنا أشكر كل من تعاون وأعطى معلومة وساهم بفكرة 
فأنعم وأكرم من قروب وإن شاءالله نتمنى المزيد
Thank you forever


----------



## المنتصر بالله حسن (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين كثير وأمنياتي لكم التوفيق وأعلى قمم النجاح


----------



## ahmadba (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر للجميع و خاصة من ساهموا في اضافاتهم للموضوع


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
والله الكلام بيهرب مني في وصف روعتكم 
روح التعاون هي تاج الملتقى وروحه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## سيناريو (8 مايو 2011)

اشكر جميع من ساهم في هذا الموضوع و اشكركم علي النقل و ادعو الله ان يستفيد للجميع من هذهالمعلومات القيمه
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahsaan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورة كل هذه الجهود المخلصة والمحبة لنشر العلم والابداع


----------



## رامي محمد المليح (27 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة المهندسين الكرام أرجو الأفادة.
*اريد أن اعرف كيف ما هو أفضل جهاز بانورما 3d وما هي المواصفات الي تميز جهاز عن الاخر *
وشكرا


----------



## كامل جرجيس (21 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank u very much


----------

